# Anitum x Wossner Black Wings flask



## kiwi (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all,
I am thinking of buying a flask of anitum 'Bear-19' x Wossner Black Wings 'Ferrari' SM/TPS from Hung Sheng. It sounds like a nice cross in my limited knowledge. Does anyone have photos of such a cross? Also what is the cross called?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2018)

any cross with anitum is good IMHO.
These should be nice - buy it if you get a good price.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 8, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Hi all,
> I am thinking of buying a flask of anitum 'Bear-19' x Wossner Black Wings 'Ferrari' SM/TPS from Hung Sheng. It sounds like a nice cross in my limited knowledge. Does anyone have photos of such a cross? Also what is the cross called?
> Thanks in advance.



yes, buy it..with anitum x ANYTHING..you are likely to get a great cross and high number of progeny that look great...my guess is that an anitum x WBW..will most likely look like a more robust anitum


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 8, 2018)

I did some nosing around, but I cannot find any photos of this cross in flower. That said, this is the kind of cross I would expect most breeders to keep close to the vest early on- so there may well be flowered populations out there.

To echo what the others have said, I would say go for it. Adductum v. anitum is doing some incredible things, and this is a great combination.

One thing if I may- they are not included in the Coryopedilum Chronicles because they are hybrids, but I am growing out a couple of crosses that are heavily adductum v. anitum influenced. I am finding they are very slow to get started- but do well once the first new leaf comes along- and I am also finding they strongly prefer low light and a bit more water than usual, as is the case with adductum and adductum v. anitum.


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2018)

Austin creek has some plants for sale, I snagged one, I think it would be a beafier anitum.... time will tell. last year I asked sam tsui about this cross, he said he would not make it for a number of reasons...


----------



## emydura (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a flask of Wossner Black Wings 'Ferrari' SM/TPS x Yang Ji Apple. They are growing really nicely. Quite vigorous in fact. Wossner Black Wings 'Ferrari' SM/TPS is a nice clone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2018)

WBW 'Ferrari'.


----------



## kiwi (Mar 9, 2018)

Well I’m sold. Now ordered one plus a nice Wossner Black Wings


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2018)

what do HS flasks cost in NZ?


----------



## kiwi (Mar 10, 2018)

I get them through Formosa Orchids in Taiwan. A little more expensive than direct from HS but JJ Hwang is great to deal with and always goes the extra mile. The flask is $120US.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2018)

that is SUPER cheap. Recently they were $A240 here


----------



## kiwi (Mar 11, 2018)

That sounds expensive. What flask was that for? Is that direct from Hung Sheng?


Ozpaph said:


> that is SUPER cheap. Recently they were $A240 here


----------



## emydura (Mar 11, 2018)

kiwi said:


> That sounds expensive. What flask was that for? Is that direct from Hung Sheng?



This flask cost me $200 so I thought. Didn't include GST though (who in Australia quotes a non-GST price), so add another $20. Then $16.50 postage, so a total of $236.50. Pretty steep for a flask that would sell for a lot less if I got it direct. Ivan's prices are much more reasonable. The Paph Chiu Hua Dancer flask I got through him was about $160. 

Wossner Black Wings 'Ferrari' SM/TPS x Yang-Ji Apple 'Bear-5' SM/TPS

I find the Taiwanese flasks so much easier to grow on than those from the US. The seedlings are so much bigger and more vigorous. They don't get rot anywhere near as easily.

Here is the Wossner Black Wings 'Ferrari' SM/TPS x Yang-Ji Apple 'Bear-5' SM/TPS after 9 months. The seedlings are so chunky. I haven't lost one either. Hopefully should be a nice cross. The Yang-Ji Apple 'Bear-5' clone has longer petals and a wider dorsal than any awarded clones of this cross in Taiwan. 









This flask of Paph Chiu Hua Dancer (sanderianum '2015 Naeshan' x gigantifolium 'Naeshan #2' BM/TPS) is also around 9 months old. It is incredibly vigorous. The leaves are very long already. 100% survival rate on this one as well.


----------



## kiwi (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow those are really nice. I must concur, the Taiwanese flasks (and TON flasks) always outstrip anything I have from the US. Not sure what the reason is? Extra replating? Media choice? But you can't deny the quality breeding from the likes of Sam.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 14, 2018)

kiwi said:


> That sounds expensive. What flask was that for? Is that direct from Hung Sheng?



through a second party. Probably the one David is talking about.
I think (but dont know) that the HS flasks have an extra replate.


----------



## gego (Mar 15, 2018)

Very well grown seedlings. I wish we can order in the US. Maybe somebody have tried already, any advise?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi (Mar 16, 2018)

Does anyone know what this cross is called


----------

